# [SOLVED] Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, so I can't seem to get a break with anything electronic to save my life lately. My girlfriend just brought home her desktop she bought about 2 years ago (was sitting in storage at her Mom's house for a year when we were out of state so it's only been used for maybe a year max since being bought new!) and we had it up and running for maybe 5-6 days. Found a fun LAN game to play, had fun for 2 days, and POOF! bring on the problems. 

Here's the issue. We were playing a coop LAN game all day and night no problem what so ever. (also no problems previous few days since it was hooked up) We got up to take a 30 minute break or so and the monitor went into whatever mode it does when you're aways for a bit. Well come back, now the monitor will read absolutely no signal. Just has the yellow light (should be blue when active) and when you restart computer it just says no signal as if the VGA cord isn't plugged in. Also, doesn't seem to have any sounds. Not even error beeps if you spam the F keys. 

Some info. It's an emachine ET1331G. (Specs 100x greater than my comp and it's 100x newer, yet I still can't seem to ever get a break with a single computer) Looks like just a standard emachine 17" flat screen monitor she bought separate from the computer. 

Here's what I attempted to do to fix it. (I'm convinced it's the onboard graphic port the VGA plugs into and if so I mean, REALLY? It's 1yr old, very lightly used, and just randomly did this out of the blue)

-Used the VGA cord from my computer to verify it wasn't the cord. 
-Plugged my monitor into her PC 
-Even tried using a Windows XP boot disc to get a boot to come up, nothing, no signal
-opened the case up and doesn't appear to visually be anything wrong with the onboard video port for vga

Any help guys?... I simply don't have the money to go throw away to a new stand alone video card when this damn thing is practically 1yr old and the onboard devices are already malfunctioning... (but I don't see what else it could be) :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Removed RAM one at a time and replugged them in. Started computer. Computer started, e screen>then black screen>stuck on black. Shut down manually. Restarted. Started up and works fine now. 

Obviously still a major problem here even if the computer is working now. I'm not one to just ignore these things because this issue will arise again at the most inconvenient time needed I'm sure. 

Suggestions on what's going on here guys?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*

E-Machines are infamous for PSU problems/failure.
Do you have or can you borrow a known working good quality PSU to try?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*

Not really no. I just moved to a different State and know no one. Unless of course I wanted to go threw the extreme hassle of unmounting, and removing the PSU from my working PC just to test it on hers. 

Does this seem like a PSU problem from what I've described? How else would I be able to test it. Everything is working fine today.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*



shewillnotdie said:


> (I'm convinced it's the onboard graphic port the VGA plugs into and if so I mean, REALLY? It's 1yr old, very lightly used, and just randomly did this out of the blue):


It's also an emachine , they are basically the geo metro of computers. I'm honestly not surprised at all.



shewillnotdie said:


> Removed RAM one at a time and replugged them in. Started computer. Computer started, e screen>then black screen>stuck on black. Shut down manually. Restarted. Started up and works fine now.


It's probably a motherboard error relating to the ram. Either bad sticks or a bad board.

There's no video card in this machine so I'd say power supply isn't likely in this case , but not impossible. Just not likely.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*

I wasn't surprised either. It has decent specs but I doubt the proprietary PSU is very good. 

I can't fathom 1yr old RAM going bad.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*

Ram can be bad straight from the factory especially cheap ram. It only get more worn out and damaged when used so I can see either the ram or motherboard simply going.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*

But since everything is running now there is no way to test either huh? :ermm:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*

You could run memtest to at least test the ram.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Randomly Saying No Signal*



emosun said:


> You could run memtest to at least test the ram.


Duh. Why didn't I think of that? I'll get out that boot disc and run it later.


----------

